# Stempel logo machen...



## verchi (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte für eine Telefonliste eine Grafik erstellen in der Zentrale und darunter die Telefonnummer sthen sollen.. Ich benutze PS Elements 2. Es soll dann so aussehen als ob das ganze gestempelt worden ist... Ich hoffe Ihr versteht wie ich das meine, ich dachte mir das es eventuell einen fertige "Form" oder einen Rahmen gibt... Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich im Vorraus


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Juni 2005)

Hab was gefunden:

Link 1 

Link 2 

Alex


----------



## Waterstorm (6. Juni 2005)

danke fuer die 2 Tuts... das erste ist ganz hilfreich jedoch wenn ich dwn Stempel als png speicher mit transp. BG dann sind die eigentlichen transp. Stellen nicht transparent, sondern weiss. Kann man dies irgentwie umgehen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Juni 2005)

Hmm, versuch es mal so: Beim Speichern Dialog hast du ja links eine Pipette. Markiere mit dieser die Farbe die transparent werden soll. Dann klickst du rechts im Farbpalettenfenster auf das kleine Kästchen das wie ein Schachbrett aussieht. Das bewirkt das der vorher gewählte Farbe transparenz zugewiesen wird.

Alex


----------



## Waterstorm (7. Juni 2005)

Ah cool Idee hab dies auch probiert jedoch sieht die gif auf schwaruem BG noch immer nicht transp. aus 

//edit ah okay ... es geht man kann ja mehrere Farben bereits in der Palette anwählen und transparent machen...


----------

